# Music like Johann Johannsson's Orphee ...?



## Tusker (Apr 25, 2021)

A newbie, I've been listening to and learning from Johann Johannson's Orphee album of late. Could point me to similar music or soundtracks? Each piece seems to draw on a particular aspect of the classical vocabulary, zoom in and present that technique as a polished statement. It's a bit simpler and easier to study than say John William's larger scores. It seems to concentrate technique around specific emotions. In that sense, it reminds me of the (completely different) Gymnopedies by Satie, which are also polished, simple statements, focused around specific emotions. Perhaps, I just blundered into minimalism? Still it seems different from the repetitive cells and patterns used by other minimalist composers. Any advice?


----------



## ism (Apr 25, 2021)

Jane Antonio Cornish


----------



## Vik (Apr 25, 2021)

Thanks – that didn't give any results on iTunes, but Jane Antonia Cornish did.


----------



## ism (Apr 25, 2021)

Antonia, quite right.


----------



## Nate Johnson (Apr 25, 2021)

I haven’t listen to much Johann, but the snippets I’ve heard have always reminded me of another of my long time favorites, Max Richter. As a starting point, check out his early classic, The Blue Notebooks!


----------



## Tusker (May 19, 2021)

Thank you so much for these recommendations. I am enjoying them hugely.


----------



## Montisquirrel (May 20, 2021)

Max Richter is great. Check out his Opening of Recompose Vivalid (Spring 1)

Also Philip Glass, you can start with his Metamorphoses 1-5 and his OST for "The Hours".
And of course Yann Tiersen. Love it!

These kind of minimal music often touches me much more than any "complex" stuff.


----------

